# Presidential liar contest



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Famous Presidential Lies Contest
> Written by, To The Point News
> 
> LBJ:
> ...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

As a long time Republican and a used to be pretty good donor, I beg you Plainsman, can't you leave crap like this off? Trying to turn this website into another Beechinbuddy.
Even some Republican supporters I happen to be good friends with decry this sort of stuff, and a Rep Senator said at coffee the other day " I'm afraid the important undecided people will start to say " do I want to support people like this?" 
Remember Plainsman, that 95% of voters have their mind made up already ( reps will vote R and D's vote D's regardless of platforms or candidates) so only 5% of the popular votes count anyway! So why risk alienating any of that 5% with such childish antics? There are lots of important things to talk about on political websites which I'm sure you frequent, so why post crap on outdoor websites? Keep it on the political websites and amuse yourself by passing along nonsense and platitudes, if it makes you feel better or more secure! 
At least this website hasn't sunk to references to " niggerland" and worse, like FBO! Yet they call themselves Christian Conservatives!" Yuk". Time to let all their sponsors I'll vote with my feet! 
If you want to increase posters with this sort of thing and end up with the lowest of individuals like the other website ust to have more hits, fine! But there are a lot of real good outdoor websites out there that only allow political stuff that directly affect outdoor activity, and even then they try to police it for accuracy and language and respect, etc. 
I'm done my rant Plainsman.......but your post will be welcomed on racist buddy.com.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nothing wrong with calling a liar a liar. Nothing racist about it. The only thing wrong with the post is it didn't list enough lies for the other guys. Obama is guilty of everyone listed. No one dares do anything about Obama because they are so afraid of being called racist. They would rather be called communist than racist. I don't mean to anger anyone, but if anyone sees that post as racist they are a lot more racist than the guy who wrote it. Kissing up because he is black is just as racist as condemning his job because he is black. His skin has nothing to do with the crap job he has done. I think it's time for America to become color blind and judge this guy on the job he has done. There are many more who give him a pass because he is black than the number that don't like him because of his skin color. If you can get a pink and green doted hermaphrodite from Mars that can do a good job I'll vote for him.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you know how to tell if obama is lying? he is talking!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree! He's just like most other politicians. But I fail to see what this has to do with hunting and fishing, other than specific topics such as public land access, gun control, etc. And posts about topics like these should be accurate and respectful ( to a point) 
But it's not my website, I don't make the rules. All I can do is suggest keeping it clean, etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> I agree! He's just like most other politicians. But I fail to see what this has to do with hunting and fishing, other than specific topics such as public land access, gun control, etc. And posts about topics like these should be accurate and respectful ( to a point)
> But it's not my website, I don't make the rules. All I can do is suggest keeping it clean, etc.


Clean? That guy hates firearms, and anything he does wrong needs to be pointed out. They don't have to impeach him for trying to destroy the second amendment, I'll settle for any reason. Just get rid of him before he has us under Chinese control or in WWIII.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I prefer to get involved in politics, donate a bit of money when needed, work during the elections (haul people to polling stations, etc) and productive stuff like that! No point preaching to the choir on websites populated with people already on your side, other than maybe to encourage them to join the 'fight' in a productive manner, etc. My point - just bellyaching, especially with a lot of stuff that is probably not true, does nothing but alienate the few voters that make any difference nationally. Don't believe me?? Every election going back the president is always decided on a less than 5% difference, (heck, remember when we didn't even have a president till a week or so after the vote because it was so close) So work to reel in those 5%, who tend to be much more knolegab le voters than the other 95%, the few that actually look at issues, sltudy things, understand the economy and stuff, the groups the R party continually overlooks, etc. 
But NO, the party of NO continues sending viral nasty stuff, most of which is not true once you seriously look into it, hate stuff about races, (Indians, Muslims, Blacks, etc) which only alienates at least some of the few that make a difference. Don't believe me - look at FBO aon the thread by 3Xgutshot about the Obama debt and read what Farnorth (one of the few intelligent educated guys left over there) has to say and he's called names, accused of being brainwashed, etc.........Once again Plainsman, are these guys representative of the R party these days and would you want them running the country? Unfortunately, the answer is a guarded Yes and a definite NO!! That upsets me, too, and I get worried when I see quite a few of my thinking R friends agee with this, even in conservative ND!! IMO the sooner the radical Tea Drinkers die of dehydration the better for the R party and the country. Read the international stuff - the rest of the world laughs at us, and not necessarily because of Obama's gaffes, either! Oh wait a minute - everyone knows Obama controls the International Press as well as the National press, too! Good grief.....
I'm out of here.................same old, same old....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the republican party is just liberal light. I like the tea party, but I'm disappointed with the money worshipers who also like the tea party. I think freedom only goes to the point it doesn't hurt anyone else, but I think radical groups that think they should be able to do anything they want will also support the tea party. I think the republicans have done such a poor job that many of the youth sill begin to shift right. Politics is always a pendulum. Then we will have to run herd on the radicals and they will call us liberal. I have two radicals in mind on FBO as I type.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

HH aka Bobcat

This is the political thread. Dont like it. Don't open it. Seems so simple to me oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Zogman long time no hear.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have been lost at NW Angle most of the year. 4 or 5 days every week. Way too much fun without internet :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been getting in more fishing this year myself. The walleye are nuts on all the small lames around here.


----------

